# Labrador with brain tumor



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Our beloved 10 yo Lab- Emma, has all the classic signs of a mid-brain tumor. She started having seizures 9 months ago, we put her on Pb. That didn't stop the pacing, but most recently she's not acting liked herself at all. She's stealing food and she's incontinent. We knew to expect this but it is still shocking. We love her so much. We're going to call the vet tomorrow to see if anything more can be done- maybe high doses of steroids to reduce the swelling in her brain.

(we opted not to have any more treatment.) She is voracious= we try to feed her as often as she likes...she's having accidents (clean them up and then limit her area,)....she's drooling and seems to be having trouble remembering. Her behavior is totally gone-no commands are remembered- except sit.

It is so hard. I don't think we have much time left.

I can't stand it. I love this dog so much. I have so many pictures/memories- This dog was Sandy in " Annie" with my kids -and she stole the show.

Please let me know what I can do to help her. I guess i really want you to tell me how to cure her, or offer me a bit of encouragement. She paces through the rooms and I can hold out my hand to get her to stop- I scratch her and praise her, but she just looks glassy-eyed and she just keeps moving.

L.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I have no advice, but my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

thank you Chrissy. we have all late nights now it seems to me. She can't settle down. I reach out my hand every time she makes another round, I try to reach out for her...she's so tired.


I so hope the prednisone tomorow can give her a little relief,
L.


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry.



> Please let me know what I can do to help her.


This will be hard to hear, but let her go. That is how you can help her. My heart goes out to you. 


If it should be that I grow weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then you must do what must be done,
For this last battle can't be won.

You will be sad I understand,
Don't let your grief control your hand,
For this day more than all the rest,
Your love for me must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears,
You'd not want me to suffer so,
The time has come, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend,
And please stay with me until the end,
Hold me firm & speak to me,
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time that you will see,
The kindness that you do for me,
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Please do not grieve it must be you,
Who has this painful thing to do,
We've been so close for all these years,
Don't let your heart hold back your tears.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry, it's terrible to see them degenerating before your eyes. I hope your vet can offer some relief for her, but if not, I hope you'll not let her suffer. ((Hugs))


----------



## My baby Heidi (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi My baby Heidi will be 13 in May and she is also going through the same thing. The same day I had to take her to the vet we woke up to her having a terrible seizure I had never seen anything like that before. I took her to the vet at the end of Feb because she was walking repeatly around are first floor over and over again and then she had the seizure that morning. The vet did a chest x-ray and noticed that she had three lumps in her lungs and told us that most likely she has a brain tumor that''s causing her to walk in circles and sometimes losing her balance. They gave us some med's which causes her to pee all the time. She seemed to be doing better except for the peeing but she just had another seizure this past Friday and ever since then she's been walking around the whole first floor again and is now falling over. She is really losing her balance now. I am so undecided on what to do I love my baby so much. I'm just not ready to let her go. I guess I'm having a heard time because she is still wagging her tail and seems to still know what is going on. So it's hard for me to even think of putting her to sleep but I also don't want to see her in this state.


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

It is a hard decision to make, and my heart goes out to you. Just make sure that whatever you decide, that you make the choice that is best for Heidi. Sometimes without realizing it we make the decision that will put off our own pain, rather than put an end to theirs.


----------



## My baby Heidi (Apr 6, 2008)

I understand. What would you do? Would seeing her tail still wag make a difference?


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, it's very hard. Especially if you have a dog that is all heart, like yours. 

I would tell you what I would do if it would help you, but it won't. You will make a decision, and whatever it is, it's the right one.


----------



## My baby Heidi (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks! Well we have an appointment tonight at 7:40pm for a followup and for this new issue. I'll see what the vet has to say.


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you and Heidi.


----------



## My baby Heidi (Apr 6, 2008)

Well my baby is now at rest. We made the very hard decision to put her to sleep last night. I already miss her so much.


----------



## charmed4412 (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so very very sorry.. It is the hardest thing to do when it comes to our pets.. I am sure Heidi is looking down at you and thanking you for all the years you had together... She still lives in your heart..


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

MBH I am so sorry, perhaps when you feel better, or if it would help ease your pain now, you could put up a thread in the memorial forum. To celebrate her life and the joy she shared with you.

I empathize and commend you for having the courage to do what was best for Heidi. It's the hardest decision, I know. My thoughts are with you in this oh so hard time.


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

I am so very sorry. It's such a painful thing to do, and every one of us who has gone through this is crying some tears for you today.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

oh...I'm so sorry you and Emma are going through this


----------



## My baby Heidi (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your support.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your Heidi. I think a memorial service can be really helpful.


Well, we took Emma to the vet on Saturday, hopefully to get a trial round of prednisone to help reduce the swelling in her brain and improve her symptoms. But our regular vet was not in that day, and we saw someone else who just did another $200 round of blood tests. The blood came up fine, nothing out of place and her phenobarb level was good. So I spoke with our regular vet on the phone yesterday and he suggested that we take her cold-turkey off the phenobarb.

She's been 24 hours now without a pill and she's acting much better. i hate to get my hopes up, and she may have another seizure, but she seems more playful and happy. She's still pacing counter-clockwise, but she can be still for a while (30 seconds) and her eyes look more normal.


We're just going day by day, watching her. Laurie


----------



## My baby Heidi (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you emmamom2! That's the same thing they did with my baby. On 3/23 I was given the prednisone and phenobarb I was giving that to her everyday but both meds caused her to pee so much that after almost two weeks I took her off the phenobarb and just gave her the prednisone since that's the one that actually worked on the swelling. She was doing so well eating and everything but after she had the other seizure on 4/4 she was back to walking around the whole first floor and falling over she was just not herself. We got to enjoy her for another what almost three weeks. It's only been two days since we made that hard decision to put my baby to sleep but oh my how I miss her following me around the house and begging for scraps. Just not being able to see her when I get home. It was so hard to come home from work yesterday and she not be there. My baby is really missed! We do have another Labmix who is 6 yrs old to take care of he finished his chemo treatments about a month ago. He to was diagnosed with some form of cancer. We took him to the vet because we noticed swelling in his neck area when the vet checked him his lymph nodes were swollen so they ran some tests and told us the bad news. We took him to an oncologist and we put him on a 19 week treatment. Tyson is now in remission and just has to go for regular physicals every 6 to 8 weeks to make sure there is no more swelling. Wish us luck with him I don’t think I could go through all this again. 

I wish you and Emma all the best and that you get to enjoy alot longer then we did our baby.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

I had started writing a letter but lost it due to time. Emma had a bad seizure tonight- it's been 48 hours without phenobarbital. I guess i was only fooling myself or wishful thinking that this was something else. she came out of it pretty quicky -5 minutes from start to trying to stand. she walked around here for about an hour, and has now laid down and is asleep. We popped her 90mg phenobarb into her mouth as soon as she was able to take it from our hand.

We've got more though. Our other dog Chester the Molester (a chocolate lab pup) started throwing up yesterday- I'll spare you the gory details of the earlier post. We're up to our elbows in vomit, poop, bile, mucus & pee. i have no idea what is wrong with him. we got him to drink maybe 2 oz's of pedialyte this evening before Emma had her seizure. Now he's lying on a towel at my feet- i keep watching his rib cage to make sure he's breathing- he looks like death. He's so weak he can't even get up now.

We called the vet initally tonight about him- they said a virus is going around- don't worry- they'll call in some metronidazole and something else tomorrow.
then emma had the seizure.

i feel that we're coming apart at the seams. I told my husband that i would take the early shift tonight and he could get up at 3 and do the late shift. 

thank you to all who read this. it gives me something to do while I worry.

L.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry, seizures are so scary, and give you such a... HELPLESS feeling.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you know what makes me mad?- we spend hundreds of dollars on our pets.-even thousands. But let's face it they're animals- And today most people won't spend anything on their children. They expect the government to pick up the bill. They'll spend $50 on a cable bill but not $10 on an antibiotic for their kid- they expect it for free. Why would we think they'll take care of their puppy or have their cat neuterd?

I work. I'm away from my 3 kids. I'm paying a lot of taxes. I can't afford my deductible to take myself and my kids to an annual physical. The vet bills these past 10 days have taken my husbands' whole take-home paycheck for the last 2 weeks. 

You may think Im cruel- and cut me down... but when we take our dogs to the vet they usually say... "we don't know. "We'll run some tests.. "

I don't know about all of you, but I'm sick & tired of " know nothings" 

All these years of veterinary science have not led us a hell of alot further. We're still just giving animals shots (which may not work-parvo) and castrating them. That is the pinnacle of animal health?

I grew up on a sheep ranch. we were our own vet and though mercy was given out freely, we were also the executioner. Back then there were no tests- there were only symptoms. We stayed up all night with a sick animal, and often many nights in a row. We ran on little sleep and a lot of coffee. 

We didn't spend hundreds of dollars to find out what was wrong.

We either figured it out or we lost.

Dogs are a dime a dozen- unless it's your dog....

and I know there are dogs waiting for a home -that may be killed tomorrow. But- I love this dog, these dogs. Please let them be alive tomorrow when I get home.

Dear God, dogs are no less precious than all us other animals, they are in my heart. Please protect the ones i love.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

In that way, I'm very, very lucky. My vet charges $5 usd for a visit, I have the clinic #, her home phone #, and both her cell #s

I call her at home, at dinner, at 2, 3, 5 am, on the bus on her way to work,(she doesn't have a car), I've even called her on holiday weekends when she's away from home, if she's near one of her phones, she ALWAYS answers. 


If she wants to give treatment, I ask, she explains, if I research, and come up with something that differs from her treatment, she's always willing to listen and try it or explain why it's a bad idea.
Now, THAT is a VET!


But, yes, I know exactly what you mean. I just thank my lucky stars for Jane.


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry emmamom2, you and your beloved babies are going through such a difficult time. I know there's nothing I can offer to make it better, but I do know how painful it is to go through. Take good care of yourself as well as your babies.



> but when we take our dogs to the vet they usually say... "we don't know. "We'll run some tests.. "


I know what you mean. I think too many vets rely on expensive tests and not on their common sense. Some prey on people's emotions too because it's lucrative. I've been through, I've seen it, I share your anger.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Gills, thanks for writing - your poem made my husband cry. the baby Chess is laying at my feet. I can't get him to drink anymore pedialyte. Emma is in the laundry room- sleeping?. I have to go to work in 6 hours. 

It's after 2AM and chester just decided to stand up. When i just talked to him he lifted his head- very good sign.

I think I can maybe fall aslep now. Emma seems to be asleep, and puppy has had some Pedialyte and has kept it down.


----------



## My baby Heidi (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow I know the feeling. Hang in there!


----------



## My baby Heidi (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow I am so sorry to hear you are going through all of this. I also know what it's like to have two pets sick at one time. It's not fun at all and the worse thing is that they can't tell us what they are feeling or what hurts. My days are getting better since my baby was put to rest this past Monday but she is never ever forgotten. I see people walking their dogs now that the days are getting warmer and it just makes me remember my Heidi even more. She should still be around enjoying her walks I even feel mad at times. My other dog Tyson seems to be missing her to she was like his mom. I noticed that now he won't eat unless someone is near which he never did before I guess because he always had Heidi around.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

We're back from the vet again. We got to see our regular guy thank goodness. He said there wasn't anything more to do. He talked to a cancer specialist this week and discussed prednisone or other treatment options and the specialist said that there isn't a good option. Steroids don't work, chemo and radiation don't help. Just take care of her needs. I sobbed on his shoulder.
Emma fell down a flight of steps this morning. she is ok- they're carpeted. The vet said that we would see more vestibular problems and that the tumor must be growing rapidly now. It's been exactly 6 months since her first seizure.

Chester the Molester has recovered! It wasn't a blockage or parvo. Whatever it was made him deathly sick, but he must be hardy! Scrambled eggs, phenergan and Pedialyte is the ticket. 

Thanks for all the support. I was in pretty bad shape thursday night. Blogging this at least gives me something to do and I get my feelings out.

Heidi's Mom- take care Girl. It's got to get easier. Keep writing and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry for all you're going through, I'm glad you could see your reg vet, and he sounds like a decent fellow.

My dad died of lung cancer, 3 years ago, and it was really hard, to be strong while he was in so much pain,(we cared for him at home for 1&1/2 years) but we also had some of the sweetest times after diagnosis, make the most of the good moments. You will treasure them in years to come.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Tonight we have a beautiful fire burning. Adult malt beverages are flowing and 2 very much loved dogs are happy next to us.
There is nothing more that we could ask than to hug and love these beautiful dogs. In fact i think I'll get down on the floor now.

i need to tell Emma how much I adore her.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

We had a party for Emma on Wednesday. The kids thought of it, they wanted to honor her and make sure everyone that loves her had a chance to see her.

We thought we were going to have to put her down on Monday night-bad seizure. It was a false alarm thank goodness. (didn't recognize dad- growled and then shook- he took her out and then she stumbled and fell in the yard, then was comatose.) she came out of it though.

She enjoyed her walk with an old friend on Tuesday (although short.) and on Wed. she was very excited by all the commotion. We had hot dogs and pupcakes and everyone brought a present. She was very well. In fact many don't even believe she's ill. I guess they can't accept it- especially my mother.

So many people love her. And we've been very sparing with the details since we can hardly accept it. 

So here we are tonight. she's ok.


----------



## My baby Heidi (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you still have her. Just enjoy all the time you have left with her.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

It's been 20 days since my first post. Emma hasn't changed much except that she doesn't have any housebreaking left. We mop, pick up, scrub and steam-clean every day now. But this morning we're still looking forward to our walk- even if she doesn't recognize one of her best friends, or her surroundings. She still seems happy. The Spring weather is gorgeous and puppy Chester is excited enough for all three of us. Who could ask for more?

This afternoon we'll go to the garden and plant snow peas. emma will lie in the shade- doing her part. Chester will try to dig things up as fast as I plant them. The asparagus will need to be cut, basil needs to be planted

The gladiolus cormels need to go into the ground. So many things around here need done. Roses to be pruned, fruit trees to be sprayed...

i just asked the dogs if they wanted to go out...and of course they did. it's beautiful here. We're still a couple of hours away from dawn and the frogs are peeping. the night is so warm for a change. The dogs love to run for a few minutes. Just the tiniest bit of pink in the horizon.

I am truly blessed. We all have such incredible suffering and incredible joy each day.

If dogs teach us anything it's to enjoy each day as it comes. Emma has taught me the meaning of "live each day as if it's your last". she can still take such joy in a good brushing, a lovely walk, kisses and hugs, a good meal.


Almost time for my husband to take over. i'll sleep for the next 6 hours.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

> If dogs teach us anything it's to enjoy each day as it comes. Emma has taught me the meaning of "live each day as if it's your last". she can still take such joy in a good brushing, a lovely walk, kisses and hugs, a good meal.


So easy to forget this, so important to remember.

Thank You for reminding me Emma.


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

All I have for you is a (((((((***BIG HUG***)))))))

As a new dog owner this is breaking my heart - just thinking about the day that will inevitably come, hopefully a long way down the road, as I am in the process of falling head-over-heels in love with my pooch...

I have no words of wisdom for you. Just sending best wishes and strength.

But as a fellow lab-named-Chester owner (!) I can give a tip - my friends were worried that Chester would start being known as 'the Molester' so they nicknamed him "Chester the Bester in the Midwester" 

Since you're in Ohio you can use it too if you want.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

no our Chester is definetly the Molester. And i'm proud of it- he's so full of life that he's just bursting.

You can't look at him without smiling. ah He's just so Bad. (in such a beautiful body.).... but we all know that he will someday be a "quality" dog. No other people could love this monster like we do. He's single-handedly destroyed hundreds of dollars of leather goods, Berber carpets, and many baked goods.

and we stlill love him and respect him. We love this pup- he's a good lab- L


----------



## bindoux (May 1, 2008)

Hi, I know what you are going through and my heart feels your pain. Raffles our 10 year old Boston had cluster seizures (13 before I got him to the hospital) - 3 were grand mal. This happened in mid January. He stayed a couple of days. His MRI showed a unoperable brain tumor on his left side. Radiation and chemo were not an option for him either. He was doing well for 2 months on the phenobarbital, but last month he started having small seizures and we kept adjusting the medication. Now he is blind in his right eye, his right legs aren't working very well at times. Like your precious one, he is ravenous and is very vocal about it. When we upped his PB a week ago he started having accidents in the house. Last night he urinated on the rug about a foot from me. I don't know if that is from the medicine, but I'm afraid it's because it's getting worse. He leans against things and the nights are the worst. I started sleeping with him all night about a week ago. (My husband loves that) He's very restless and uncomfortable and we get up about 3 times a night. This is so hard to see him go downhill. We are not the kind of people who think only of ourselves and would let our buddy suffer. When his quality of life is gone, it will be time for him to go to a better place. But, it is so hard to know when that time has arrived. Yesterday afternoon he was out chasing his ball. I'm hoping he will have more sunrays to soak up - he loves that. We are in constant contact with the vet. Raffles is like Norm on Cheers. When he walks in the vet's office, everyone knows him. It's breaking my heart and I fear we will lose him soon. SO, hang in there and love him until he tells you he needs to move on. You will see it in their eyes.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 
Emma died on wednesday. We're having a very tough time, so excuse me if I have to cut out. she had a bad seizure on tuesday night (Kevin and I were holding her) and then through the night she had another bad one. She had 300mg of phenobarbital on board and couldn't have any more. We knew that she was severely brain-damaged. so when I came down in the morning and she was lying in her own pee, I said this is it. I don't care about anything else, but I do care about her dignity. I love her and she should never lay in pee with her face soaked in urine.
Even though she was is no pain that we could tell, we decided that morning to put her to sleep (kill her.)
I will not go through any euphemisms. We decided to end her life, and I wish she had died peacefully in her sleep, but not so. I have more to say, but I don't want to lose this post, so more in a few minutes.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

emmamom2 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Emma died on wednesday. We're having a very tough time, so excuse me if I have to cut out. she had a bad seizure on tuesday night (Kevin and I were holding her) and then through the night she had another bad one. She had 300mg of phenobarbital on board and couldn't have any more. We knew that she was severely brain-damaged. so when I came down in the morning and she was lying in her own pee, I said this is it. I don't care about anything else, but I do care about her dignity. I love her and she should never lay in pee with her face soaked in urine.
> Even though she was is no pain that we could tell, we decided that morning to put her to sleep (kill her.)
> I will not go through any euphemisms. We decided to end her life, and I wish she had died peacefully in her sleep, but not so. I have more to say, but I don't want to lose this post, so more in a few minutes.


I am truly, truly sorry for your loss. You did what is absolutely best for your girl. After reading your posts, it seemed dignity was one of the few things she had left, and I bet if she could she would have thanked you for letting her keep it.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry, My thoughts will be with you in the coming days. You did the right thing, never question that. 

Run free Emma...


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

> I wish she had died peacefully in her sleep


I know. I did too with mine. I think that must be the most heartfelt wish of every owner of an elderly and/or ill dog. 

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## My baby Heidi (Apr 6, 2008)

To Emma's mom

My thoughts are with you and just know that she is in a much better place now. I know it's hard I went through the same thing I even questioned the decision I made for her but when I think back at what was happening to her I knew she would have never wanted that for herself. Maybe she'll meet my Heidi in doggy heaven.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Emma died. And we'll never forget her.

Today we have Chester. I'm glad we have him. He's a wonderful pup- so full of life. He doesn't replace our daughter Emma, but if it weren't for us he'd probably be dead. His siblings have met a variety of fates. SUCH IS THE FATE of American Dogs. Without a AKC pedigree these dogs are worth-less?

I say let's get rid of the AKC.

My pup may be a Lab mutt, but he is awesome.


----------



## Hound (May 20, 2009)

Brain tumor is believed to be connected to the breed of the canine. Breeds such as Terriers and Boxers are said to be more prone to brain tumor. The signs that you have observed are only appropriate, with the pain and the inflammation based on where the tumor must be growing. At this point, your dog’s body must be adjusting to the changes that are caused by the growth. You can opt to go on with the radiation therapy but take into consideration the realistic implications of the treatment. In the meantime, alleviate the discomfort by controlling the dog’s seizures and swellings.


----------

